# Dhpcd beim Server-Start

## Astolo

Abend zusammen,

beim Start eines Servers (apache,lighttpd) mit dem jeweilige init script, beispielsweise

# /etc/init.d/samba start

wird gleichzeitig der DHCP client daemon gestartet.

Wie kann ich das unterbinden?

Danke für Hilfe

----------

## Max Steel

rc_need="!dhcp" könnte zu gebrauchen sein. Ooooder ein entsprechend gesetztes in /etc/conf.d/samba entfernen.

----------

